# Returning To SPN



## Lionchild (Nov 2, 2006)

*Well I decided that SPN should be my internet second home!*

Sikhsangat was just to crazy, and SPN is full of nice and cool members, so I would like to say "SPN your the best!"

I would also like to tend back to my mod duties if possible, seeing how a abruptly left last time.

I will be sending out a few PMs to contact my friends, hopefully everyone is still here!

Keep up the posting!


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 2, 2006)

welcome back


----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome back. Frankly, I did not even know you left.! 
BTW "Waheguroo" aka "DiscoverSikhi" site is also great for the youth.! 

Do you still think that learning gurmukhi is irrelevant as regards to understanding the meaning of Guru Ki Bani in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.?


----------



## Arvind (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome dear


----------



## Lionchild (Nov 2, 2006)

kaur-1 said:


> Welcome back. Frankly, I did not even know you left.!
> BTW "Waheguroo" aka "DiscoverSikhi" site is also great for the youth.!
> 
> Do you still think that learning gurmukhi is irrelevant as regards to understanding the meaning of Guru Ki Bani in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.?



Well thanks for asking.. what i say to this question is: A person with any language should be able to worship, read and meditate with their own language. I never said gurmakhi is irrelavant, i think worrying about peoples language is irrelevant.


----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 2, 2006)

Lionchild said:


> Well thanks for asking.. what i say to this question is: A person with any language should be able to worship, read and meditate with their own language. I never said gurmakhi is irrelavant, i think worrying about peoples language is irrelevant.



That is true but if a person wants to learn the "proper" meaning ie translations of Guru Ki Bani, one HAS to learn Gurmukhi and some extent punjabi language.

English language and the english alphabet is limited.

Therefore not all the translations are in a true sense accurate to convey the "deep" message of Guru Ki Bani.


----------



## Lionchild (Nov 2, 2006)

kaur-1 said:


> That is true but if a person wants to learn the "proper" meaning ie translations of Guru Ki Bani, one HAS to learn Gurmukhi and some extent punjabi language.
> 
> English language and the english alphabet is limited.
> 
> Therefore not all the translations are in a true sense accurate to convey the "deep" message of Guru Ki Bani.



Thanks for your concern, i do believe that for the english translation, we should keep the more complex words like wahguru, khalsa, and satnam, just because english does not have a word for these.

The deep message is in the philosophy, and not always the text. Though the text can have an impact on the philosophy being conveyed.

Thanks for bringing this up Kaur-1, i wanted to get this out in the open!


----------

